# Changing to BP Gas from Calor Propane



## mike_in_london (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi

I have 2 x 13Kg Calor Propane bottle, and want to change to the BP Gas. However, I will need an adapter to change the Propae connector on the pig tail to a BP Clip on connector.

Any ideas where I can get one of these?

Thx


----------



## malkay (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi mike-in-london

You can get an adaptor from Truma or from many Motorhome or caravan accessory shops. They cost about £10 if I remember correctly. That is if you have a fixed regulator and a high pressure tail. If not you will need a new regulator.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You should be able to get a new regulator (if needed) from wherever you get the gas bottles.

Kev.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Kev_Behr said:


> You should be able to get a new regulator (if needed) from wherever you get the gas bottles.
> 
> Kev.


As he mentions pigtails it is safe to assume that he has the universal 30 mbar regulator so this will not need changing.

All that needs changing is the pigtail and he is asking how to do this.

I was under the impression that standard types of pigtails are readily available on the web and at many of the caravan/motorhome dealerships that sell gas and spare parts.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Lots of butane pigtails and clip-on butane adaptors on Ebay!


----------



## 120445 (Feb 16, 2009)

To use a BP Gaslight cylinder you need a 27 mm clip on adaptor. These are available from a number of source but both Truma and Gaslow make suitable adaptors. To use both of these you need a butane hose NOT a propane hose.

Truma part numbers are:
51.4.190.002PK (90 degree elbow connection)
51.4.190.0033PK (vertical adaptor)

Steve


----------

